# Private driving instructor



## rixhx95 (Jun 20, 2015)

Hi

Does anyone have any recommendation/contact of a female driving instructor who will give refresher classes in Dubai and Sharjah?

Need some one-on-one classes since I havent had any driving practice for a year :confused2:


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

I've never heard of private instructors here. I'm sure, however, all the registered driving institutes can provide special one to one refresher classes with lady instructors. Just give them a call. Belhasa and Emirates Driving institute seem to be the ones everyone goes to.


----------



## rixhx95 (Jun 20, 2015)

Thanks for the reply  I'll look into contacting those institutes.

Incase anyone has any recommendations for any instructors, please PM me their details!


----------



## Berliner (Jul 18, 2013)

its a car not a rocketship


----------

